# Lr Classic v9 Breaks Third-Party Export Plugins



## James Clay (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi all, haven’t seen mention of it here but thought i would draw attention to it in case anyone else relies on third party export plugins (e.g. LRTimelapse).

Adobe have introduced a bug in the Lr 9 export process which breaks third party plugin exports. The export process ignores any settings specified by the third party export plugin such as file type, resizing or bit depth and instead exports with default settings.

For example, choosing LRTimelapse tiff export, a highly compressed jpg image (with tiff file extension) is created. If a resizing is specified, no resizing occurs.

Same is true for LRTimelapse jpg exports. When exporting using the plugin, a highly compressed jpg file is produced. If you had specified resizing such as to 4K dimensions, no resizing occurs and the file is exported at native dimension.

Gunther Wegner the developer of LRTimelapse has confirmed it’s an Lr 9 bug and logged with adobe. There are other 3rd party export plugin authors reporting the behaviour too.

There is a temporary work around if you have already upgrade to Lr 9, but anyone using Lightroom for a timelapse workflow involving LRTimelapse would probably be best to stick with Lr 8.4.1 until the bug is resolved.

The bug is described in more detail over on the LRTimelapse Forums Here if anyone here is working with Timelapse photography along with a temporary workaround if you have already upgraded to Lr9 and can’t roll back.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for letting us know James. We've confirmed that it's got through to the right engineers and they're actively investigating.


----------



## James Clay (Nov 7, 2019)

Cheers Victoria, good to know Adobe are aware of it and on the case.


----------



## Califdan (Nov 7, 2019)

Does this affect just the plugin mention or is it a problem with pretty much all export type plugins?   Same question about plugins that need to create a file such as Nik Collection,  Aurora, Etc.?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 7, 2019)

As a data point I have found no issue so far with the Smugmug plugin, which is an export via publishing plugin.


----------



## James Clay (Nov 7, 2019)

From my side, I have only been able to test the LRTimelapse export plugin, posting my findings to the LRT thread I linked above.  From what I have read it has the potential to affect other 3rd party plugins but have not been able to test as I don't use any others and have not had the NIK collection for many years. 

I guess it may depend on how the plugins implement the export within the SDK. There are two reports here (one of which is Gunther's posting)


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 8, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Thanks for letting us know James. We've confirmed that it's got through to the right engineers and they're actively investigating.


Which means a 9.0.1 release sooner or later.

phil


----------



## clee01l (Nov 8, 2019)

PhilBurton said:


> Which means a 9.0.1 release sooner or later.
> 
> phil


I would not expect anything for at least 30 days after 9.0 release.   And then I would expect to see a 9.1 as x.x.1 releases are usually something released quickly to put out a fire.   I see nothing in 9.0 that is a show stopper.


----------



## KeithS (Nov 8, 2019)

I don't know if it works the same as in Photoshop, but when I updated the Photographer's Plan, in Photoshop, my older Topaz filters were still there (and still work), my older Nik filters were still there (but will require me to reactivate each plugin with its own unique number), but my Redfield plugins were not there.

I went into C>Programs>Adobe (PC) and found that in addition to "Adobe Photoshop CC2019" was a new folder, "Adobe Photoshop 2020".  Its Plugins folder was empty, so I copied and pasted the Redfield folder from 2019, and the Redfield plugins now work.


----------



## James Clay (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi Keith, sadly not such a simple fix in this instance, but thanks for chipping in non-the-less, always appreciated.

The LRT export plugin is correctly installed and licensed, residing in the correct folders and is fully activated via the LRTimelapse software. It forms a small part of a much larger larger workflow and software solution (LRTimelapse), which allows key-framed editing and ramping of all Lr Development parameters throughout a time-lapse sequence (particularly useful for day-night/night-day sequences) via processing and exchange of xmp metadata. The export plugin is one link in a much larger workflow and combined software solution.

I believe the bug is quite specific in that it breaks certain calls in the SDK for plugin developers which ignores custom export settings parameters.

The developer of LRTimelaspe has release a temporary workaround solution, and also an update to LRTimelapse which integrates the temporary fix pending Adobe's bug-fix. This is available over on the LRT website for anyone here affected and discussed here.


----------



## James Clay (Dec 10, 2019)

Following the release of Lr Classic 9.1, and glad to see Adobe have listed 'Custom export settings from third-party plugins are ignored'  among the bug fixes.

I have just performed a couple of quick test exports with LRTimelapse using the traditional workflow (not the workaround presets) and pleased to report that the bug appears to indeed be fixed. I only have private license, so can only attest to JPG export workflow, but assume is also fixed for TIFF based export also.


----------



## StanleyTillinghast87 (Dec 11, 2019)

James Clay said:


> Hi all, haven’t seen mention of it here but thought i would draw attention to it in case anyone else relies on third party export plugins (e.g. LRTimelapse).
> 
> Adobe have introduced a bug in the Lr 9 export process which breaks third party plugin exports. The export process ignores any settings specified by the third party export plugin such as file type, resizing or bit depth and instead exports with default settings.
> 
> ...


My LR Classic 9.1 just now doesn't recognize any third-party plug-ins (get "none defined" in Library menu although show up as usual in Plug-In Manager). I had just installed exiftool-11.78, after installing Find Duplicates 2. Find Duplicates worked fine, but after installing exiftool no plug-ins at all are defined. I will try to uninstall exiftool to begin with.


----------



## StanleyTillinghast87 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi friends, I got rid of the problem by uninstalling and reinstalling LR Classic. Thank!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Dec 11, 2019)

StanleyTillinghast87 said:


> Hi friends, I got rid of the problem by uninstalling and reinstalling LR Classic. Thank!


We appreciate your coming back with the update and it's good it's all fine!


----------

